# Game Thread: Blazers @ Heat



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go to the game. See you when I get back. Go Blazers!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Speed, I pray you wore red to separate yourself from all those white-wearing Meat fans.

Go Blazers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we don't win this, it could really kill our playoff chances. You MUST beat bad teams on the road because of how tough it is to play on the road.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Watching the game on Comcast, and that arena announcer is really annoying. He seems to voice each players name tooooooooooo looooooooong. Blazers 3/9 shooting. Shaq has at least 6 points. 10 points in the pain for Miami.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Martell Webster has played perhaps the worst 8 minute stretch I've seen by anybody on the team this season.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey, then Martell hits a shot!


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Blazers finished the 1st quarter on a 16-2 run. Shaq sat down the last 6 min? of the first quarter. Blazers lead 22-16. Fry rebounding awesome.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

You hear they guy say "Seattle has went on a 15-2 run"? Hahaha


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

game isn't on broadband league pass!

grrrrrrr


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wait...is it on ESPN? Its on ESPN360 or somethign...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Xericx said:


> game isn't on broadband league pass!
> 
> grrrrrrr


Its on ESPN


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wow, espn360 is really crappy


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

Rebecca is showing off the iRoy, which is an ipod which has video clips of roy and interviews. Cool.
Why did the espn guy asked if G.O was going to play this season (07-08). What an idiot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I love hearing that from Oden! He's not playing until next year for sure!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Should say next season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

they asked that of Greg so the 3 fans outside of Miami and Portland who are watching this, will know it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

They said that was by record not seeding,,was by seeding not record.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

The ESPN guys are really gushing about the Blazers. It's a little surreal.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

A good start to the second half should kill Miami and end this one early. Get 'em down 15 and they'll quit like they did against Chicago.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

drexlersdad said:


> The ESPN guys are really gushing about the Blazers. It's a little surreal.


i like this team when we play on nat'l tv

it makes me think they are even better than i always think


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> The ESPN guys are really gushing about the Blazers. It's a little surreal.


Yeah it's crazy. And having LaMarcus being interviewed at halftime, I just thought, man this is big time. I love this team.

And of course, there's nothing really good to say about the Heat anyway.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

in a way, Im getting sick of them gushing about the Blazers. But I guess since they tore them down so much, the pendulum is swinging in the opposite direction now.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

wade scorching us


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Heat making some outside shots. This is scary.
And Wade is getting it going... which will only open Shaq up in the middle.

But I like how we responded with LaMarcus and Webster with the quick three. Good stuff. Now let's bury them.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Let the "Officials for Wade" calls begin.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, Blazers are seriously sucking it up this game. We are playing an inferior team and letting them stick around... they will overtake our lead soon.

Very sad, it is hard to watch.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We're making the worst team in the league look like a playoff team...


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

This team needs to learn how to foul and not give up the And f'n 1.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

This looks like the Blazer team most ppl were expecting at the start of the year.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Surprised Nate hasn't called a TO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

what the hell.

why is Sergio shooting?

This is the team reverting back to it's 5-12 ways.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

We've lost this game. We look week and out of it. Can't win on the f'n road man.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Worst game since we started 5-12 by far. top 5 worst game all season. We deserve to lose.

They will learn more from a loss than a win.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

we havent lost it yet...4th quarter has always been our best quarter..it will be tough but we can pull it out. prolly wont


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

That's some pretty piss-poor coaching right there. Why did he not use a timeout during that stretch? That's horrible.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I know it's hyperbole, but they lose this game and I think the trip ends 1-6.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Yeah... screw the rotation now.
Put Roy and Aldridge and everyone back in there. Leave Sergio, Raef and whoever out of there.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

This game is a loooong ways from being over.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL at the playoffs.

if we can't win on the road we will NOT hold off utah and denver.. and if we get 3rd in our division there is no way in hell we will make it.

At least hopefully with all of our picks we can see if we can get a damn fine player in the lottery... tryin' to make the best out of a bad situation. I can't watch the game anymore.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how the Blazers respond in the 4th. We need a win bad! Win and we are 2-2 and have improved on the road, lose and we are 1-3 with the same problems on the road as all year.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't wait until Roy gets the Wade foul calls. The refs disrespect Roys game so much.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Why is everyone being so negative? We've done it before, we can do it again.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

It appears to be a good 4th quarter start....how will they finish?


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Outlaw needs some freakin stickum. Dude can't catch a cold.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Nate's coaching has been off... horendously, the rotation, and no timeouts at crucial times has cost us that lead, imo. 

If we lose this one, it should go on Roy and Nate. 

Roy is the leader on the floor, and Nate is the coach they deserve this. Martell should get some of the blame also. Sergio is horrendous...

Bright spots: Aldridge, Pryzbilla, Jack, Outlaw. 
Not so Bright: Blake, Frye, LaFrentz, Sergio, Roy, Nate.

If we can pull this one out, then this young team deserves a hell of a lot of credit for sure. I just can't watch right now, i get too worked up, keep me updated fellas.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Jones for 3!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Why is everyone being so negative? We've done it before, we can do it again.


For me, considering Ive seen so few games due to not having them on TV, it's force of habit.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

thats blazer basketball


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice throwback by Aldridge on Cook's layup. Can't believe that one ref called a goaltending on the other play when he wasn't even the ref involved in calling the foul.

This looks like a good group to go with until Shaq comes back. And as long as they can keep the ball out of Wade's hands.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Playin' good so far from what i see on the updated score card i'm watchin...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Come on Blazers you guys can do this! Prove me wrong please! i will gladly take lookin' like a negative idiot right now!


----------



## porkchopexpress (May 24, 2006)

What a finish by Roy!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy is taking over.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Roy was fouled on that layup/high arching dunk type move, but the refs are kind of swallowing their whistles on both sides.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you Brandon Roy! He's put this team on his back right now and should've had the And 1 on that layup.

And even the announcers noticed Wade fouled Roy, he freakin' grabbed his jersey and nothing called.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

Jesus people. Young team. Inconsistent. Struggles on the road. Struggles for long stretches at a time.

That's part of the fun of being young.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

BengalDuck said:


> Jesus people. Young team. Inconsistent. Struggles on the road. Struggles for long stretches at a time.
> 
> That's part of the fun of being young.
> 
> GO BLAZERS!


Yes and it will drive you insane.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

15-2 run in the fourth quarter. Wow.


----------



## BiggaAdams (Nov 10, 2006)

Get some stickum Outlaw, geeze dude.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Jack..jack jack jack...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

My man crush on Roy is growing with every single possession.

Where are the guys who said we deserve to lose earlier? As bad as the 3rd quarter was, the 4th quarter is nothing short of amazing so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy MVP!!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Where are the guys who said we deserve to lose earlier? As bad as the 3rd quarter was, the 4th quarter is nothing short of amazing so far.


right here, prayin' to god we hang on. will swallow my words and take all the abuse you can give me cuz i will be happy as hell with a W.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BiggaAdams said:


> Get some stickum Outlaw, geeze dude.


I put that on Jack. Should have taken it to the basket and put to much on the pass.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

God this is almost as bad just watching the updated scored. I can't watch close games in the 4th because i almost die of stress.... idk why it is so bad for me.

Come on blazers Please hang on!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> right here, prayin' to god we hang on. will swallow my words and take all the abuse you can give me cuz i will be happy as hell with a W.


I thought you quit watching after the 3rd?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

oh god a 3... omg... this is too hard.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

yea its too stressful to watch im on the comp watching espn's updated scores on their nba scoreboard page.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Still not over yet.... courtesy of Ricky Davis? Ugh...

Give it to Roy on the post, or an iso. The guy is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

do they have more than 85 right now?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Crap, I jinxed us.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Big shot by Outlaw. 4 point lead. Need to keep that distance!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

92-88 Blazers so far.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

I just realized, it's been several years since I've been this nervous at the end of games.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Same score, 49 secs and our ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jones!! Great ball movenent!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes! Great steal!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well I guess he just threw it against his back.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Woo hoo!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Big win!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well that was big.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Look at the Blazers. Do they jump up and down after the win? No, just another win. Stay at a even keel.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

mgb said:


> Look at the Blazers. Do they jump up and down after the win? No, just another win. Stay at a even keel.


this game, but i have seen games where they did this year. where even nate mcmillan, paul allen, pritchard and penn gave roy hugs and other players


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, that makes us 2-2 on this road trip and we've been in every game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ehizzy3 said:


> this game, but i have seen games where they did this year. where even nate mcmillan, paul allen, pritchard and penn gave roy hugs and other players


Sure, they have after some big games, but this was more taking care of business and is a reflection of their mentality.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow great win. we were up 9 at half... 3rd Qtr. score = 35-19 for Miami.... 4th Qtr. Score = 29-15 fpr PTown. Huge difference.

Roy was the difference. As bad as he played in the 3rd, and as bad as Nate coached in the 3rd, Roy carried this team on his back in the 4th. Unbelievable.

Props to the heat on that 3rd Qtr... seemed like the old heat team, eh?

Great win Blazers, I admit i thought this owuld define the road trip and overall our season because this might be the most important stretch of the year. 2-2 is good. Losing in 2OT and then to Boston are 2 solid losses.

I've never seen such an up and down 2nd half ever. they outscored us by 16 in the 3rd and we outscored them by 14 in the 4th... amazing!

good win, way to hang in there blazers. To the people who said it isn't over yet, props to you guys for stickin' to it. very impressive.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow... that was a crazy game.
But that's the money lineup there in the end. Roy, Jack, Outlaw, Jones and Aldridge.

As much as I've been critical of Jack, he's coming around and showing some good things and he's dependable down the stretch. He may goof up a lot in the first three quarters, but he's another ball handler and can D up guys like Wade and doesn't need shots and can find an open guy when needed.

Wade only had two points in the fourth.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ oh yea, Jack has showed me a lot. In all honesty, based on the last 10 games or so, i'd rather try and re-sign Jack and maybe let Sergio go. Thoughts?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy was not that bad in the third quarter...heres another game where roy had to put the team on his back to win, whats that up to. 10?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I loved that stat they showed in the 4th comparing Wade's numbers against Roy. In the crunch Roy kicked Wade!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> ^ oh yea, Jack has showed me a lot. In all honesty, based on the last 10 games or so, i'd rather try and re-sign Jack and maybe let Sergio go. Thoughts?


Way to early to think about letting Sergio go. Jarret has been playing more of a off guard and you want to let go a true pg?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

The Western Conference is just ridiculous.. 10 teams with at least 20 wins -- all with winning records and we're still a long ways away from the All-Star break.

This is going to be a long end of the season if there are going to games like this.. I don't think I can take it.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^ Roy outplayed Wade in the 4th and in crunch time this game big time. We might see a passing of the torch eh? Roy really impressed me.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Come on Blazers you guys can do this! Prove me wrong please!* i will gladly take lookin' like a negative idiot right now*!



If so...Mission Accomplished!

48 minutes. How many times has this team pulled out a win late? Outlaw and Roy continue to amaze me late in games, and Jones hit the backbreaker from the corner.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> This is going to be a long end of the season if there are going to games like this.. I don't think I can take it.


i can't recently, i just can't take the stress anymore. The new jersey game was a nice changeup but those are rare. Utah and Golden State earlier were like that, but there are only 5-10 blow outs a year.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> If so...Mission Accomplished!


i deserved that. I didn't think we could get this. Being outscored by 16 in the 3rd at Miami with Dwayne hot... but i was proved wrong. I th ought this team was too young for times like these, but wow.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Baracuda said:


> I just realized, it's been several years since I've been this nervous at the end of games.


I actually wasn't nervous. The Heat had to double Roy on the perimeter and had to take Wade off of him and Davis on him. I trust Outlaw, Jones, and Aldridge to hit the shots when Brandon passes them the ball. And they do it so much I am used to it!

The play of the game for me, however, was when Brandon passed to Jack, who passed to Travis at the foul line, who saw Jones camped in the corner. Outlaw delivers a perfect pass...Jones shoots...*BALLGAME*. It was a thing of beauty. Nate is doing a hell of a job right now with these guys. They always find the open guy, and they have more talent than Nate's Sonic teams ever did. This stuff will get real scary for the rest of the NBA over the next five years. :yay:


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

With the way things have been going for us, I am surprised to see anyone nervous and panicky down at the 3rd. Really? I was pretty confident throughout the game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

The crazy thing is, right now, I think the Western Conference has 7 teams on pace for 50 wins (of which Portland is one). In my opinion, that makes what Portland is doing even more impressive.

I thought it was funny how the ESPN guys were like, "wow! Portland is playing two back-up forwards in crunch time!" We get so used to it, but yeah, that's kind of funny.

That third quarter was frustrating, but that fourth quarter was all Brandon. He's a calming influence. He doesn't hurry. And it rubs off on the players. That was reflected in the possession in the final minute, when Roy passed to Jack, who found Outlaw (who had a shot), who found Jones for the dagger 3-pointer.

They still have spurts (like about 5 minutes in the 3rd) when they commit silly fouls, don't rebound and turn the ball over. Old Blazers teams let that do them in. This Blazers team rebounds in a big way from those mistakes. That's huge. What a composed bunch!

Miami might not be great (or even good), but this was one of those "you should win this"-type games. And Portland did. Good sign. Now let's move on to Orlando.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

wastro said:


> That was reflected in the possession in the final minute, when Roy passed to Jack, who found Outlaw (who had a shot), who found Jones for the dagger 3-pointer.



That is exactly what I noticed and posted a few posts above. That play epitomizes what Nate has taught this team, and what Brandon as the leader encourages.

I realize this was just a win against the lowly Heat, but after Wade's quasi-guarantee about ending the losing streak, and then seeing how this young team looked more calm than did the veteran Heat team in the fourth, I can't help but be excited about the future. This was a big win. Any road win for a team this young is a big win, but the way Brandon dominated the fourth, and the way Wade gushed about him in that interview during the fourth...it was awesome. :cheers:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I am willing to admit that I officially have a man crush on Brandon Roy.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I think Roy made an impression on any national types that were tuning in.

Well done, Brandon!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> I am willing to admit that I officially have a man crush on Brandon Roy.


I'm right there with you Hap. Now if only I could watch/listen to a few more games!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

alext42083 said:


> We're making the worst team in the league look like a playoff team...


If that was Pat Riley saying those words he would be complimenting us, strangely enough.


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

So, B-Roy lets his boys play for 3 quarters.
D-Wade gets his, the B-Roy puts on his cape and does the job.
This team is incredible.
The rest of the country does not, will not, get it, for years.
Comments about reserves on the floor at the end of the game, come on Hubie, this is a TEAM! 
What will amaze the rest of the world next year is how GO will fit into this machine that Nate and KP are building. 
Ten years from now, this is the team that all will emulate. 
GO BLAZERS!
I'm stoked if you can't tell....


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

By the way, did you all see D-Wade show class and congradulate Brandon and I think LMA? Unlike that piece of crap KG (who I really thought a lot of until this week.)


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> If that was Pat Riley saying those words he would be complimenting us, strangely enough.


No, you could tell in how his eyes were focused that it was actually his robot clone. 

Drat. Maybe next time.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

My thoughts-
People need to quit being so negative on a public forum. Yes, I know free speech, yaddi yaddi yadda but it makes our fans look bad. Was I always happy during the game? NO! Did Sergio piss me off a lot? YES! But just try to tone down the negativity into constructive criticsm.

How clutch is Travis, James, and Brandon? Wow, such beautiful basketball out there in the 4th. We pass the ball so well and always find an open shooter.
I will openly take my crow in regards to Jack. He was my scapegoat this year, but since the Chicago game, he has been one of our only players who are able to attack the hoop and create off of the dribble. It is like something catch fire with Jarrett and he is now playing excellent. So excellent that I think he will continue to blossom and be a great backup point guard. It did take Chauncey Billups a while to become a good point guard too.
I like Sergio. He seems like a good kid, but we play in some pressure packed games with playoff implications. I am not so sure we can keep trying to play him as much as we are, even if it is only 10 mins per game. He can't shoot. Flat out. I think a change of scenery will do him better. He fits in much better with a system like Golden State or Phoenix. Again this all may change is Jarrett goes back into his cave of inconsistencies or Sergio starts upping his level of play.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> My thoughts-
> People need to quit being so negative on a public forum. Yes, I know free speech, yaddi yaddi yadda but it makes our fans look bad. Was I always happy during the game? NO! Did Sergio piss me off a lot? YES! But just try to tone down the negativity into constructive criticsm.
> 
> How clutch is Travis, James, and Brandon? Wow, such beautiful basketball out there in the 4th. We pass the ball so well and always find an open shooter.
> ...


Have you read some of your posts during games?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Amazing to see how so many of you quit on us after the third quarter. Saying we didn't deserve to win, etc. Didn't you think that they would learn from their Boston loss and step it up? This was a HUGE win for us. What killed us was Sergio shooting the ball. And Channing and LaMarcus couldn't hit the jumpshots they usually hit. But we came back and kicked a$$. Never lose faith in our guys.

Go Blazers


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Too early to get rid of either Sergio or Jack, in my opinion. Both will get better and both can be fantastic players with some grooming.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Have you read some of your posts during games?


Most of my *****ing comes from the referees or opposing players...see the boston thread. KG was an *** and they got all the whistles. I am sure I am overcritical of players at times, but not too much recently.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ZackAddy said:


> Amazing to see how so many of you quit on us after the third quarter. Saying we didn't deserve to win, etc. Didn't you think that they would learn from their Boston loss and step it up? This was a HUGE win for us. What killed us was Sergio shooting the ball. And Channing and LaMarcus couldn't hit the jumpshots they usually hit. But we came back and kicked a$$. Never lose faith in our guys.
> 
> Go Blazers


i cant see why anyone would quit on their team playing against Miami. lol


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Most of my *****ing comes from the referees or opposing players...see the boston thread. KG was an *** and they got all the whistles. I am sure I am overcritical of players at times, but not too much recently.


you saying I smell like Darth Vader after he's been in space for 2 weeks?

why..you [email protected]


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Cool tidbit: Portland won its 24th game last season on February 24.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

DucRider said:


> By the way, did you all see D-Wade show class and congradulate Brandon and I think LMA? Unlike that piece of crap KG (who I really thought a lot of until this week.)


I am a D-Wade fan, and while I hated what he did to the Blazers in the 3rd quarter - it was still beautiful individual basketball ability. The guy is a Player and a classy individual.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

someone said portland now leads the nba in wins when trailing at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

DucRider said:


> By the way, did you all see D-Wade show class and congradulate Brandon and I think LMA? Unlike that piece of crap KG (who I really thought a lot of until this week.)


What did Wade do, opposed to KG?

Good win for you guys, same story for us :laugh: ..


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Most of my *****ing comes from the referees or opposing players...see the boston thread. KG was an *** and they got all the whistles.


Yeah, that's so very different and in no way annoying. Thanks for setting them straight in an alarmingly hypocritcal fashion.



MAS RipCity said:


> I am sure I am overcritical of players at times, but not too much recently.


Oh. So it was fine to do until just recently? I think you forgot to distribute the memo.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

That was a really nicely coached game by Nate. He saw Przybilla and Frye were ineffective against Shaq and just went small ball and threw a ton of zones. Oddly enough, going small completely eliminated Shaq from the game in the second half. Wade had the big third quarter there, but I was really concerned that we'd get mauled by Shaq in the fourth. 

So many of these teams it seems like Portland just has to be steady and professional and exploit their bench play. Mediocre and bad teams seem to look for reasons to lose in the fourth quarter, and all you have to do is let them. Miami's decision to freeze out Shaq when the Wade show slowed down just boggled my mind. 

I can't believe a team with probably still the third or fourth best center in the game AND Wade can be this bad.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh, it's the nature of fans to b**ch and moan about how the team is playing. Doesn't mean we're less of a fan, but probably we care a little too much and want them to win.

It's easy to say after the fact that you shouldn't be so worked up, but who cares. At the time, I felt like expressing my anger.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mook said:


> I can't believe a team with probably still the third or fourth best center in the game AND Wade can be this bad.


i think Shaq isnt even the 7th best center. dont let the numbers fool you. Shaq is pretty bad.

its just Wade and......thats it.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> i think Shaq isnt even the 7th best center. dont let the numbers fool you. Shaq is pretty bad.
> 
> its just Wade and......thats it.


To me, it's shocking to see Shaq and where he's at right now in his career. Even two years ago, he was still dominant.

In that fourth quarter, all I could think about when watching Shaq was when he was in LA, there would be no way the Blazers would be able to go with just LaMarcus on him. Shaq would have killed him down low or get him into foul trouble, but tonight, having LaMarcus on him worked well enough.

It had to happen sometime I guess.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> To me, it's shocking to see Shaq and where he's at right now in his career. Even two years ago, he was still dominant.
> 
> In that fourth quarter, all I could think about when watching Shaq was when he was in LA, there would be no way the Blazers would be able to go with just LaMarcus on him. Shaq would have killed him down low or get him into foul trouble, but tonight, having LaMarcus on him worked well enough.
> 
> It had to happen sometime I guess.


oh, i remember those Lakers/Blazers playoffs.:biggrin:

that was when Shaq was able to plow through his opponents. now the rules dont let him, plus his lazy work ethic, and this is the Shaq you have today. no one needs to fear this man anymore. if anything im shocked that some coaches still want to double team him.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

alext- is your avatar a picture of you?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

ZackAddy said:


> alext- is your avatar a picture of you?


That'd be quite a coup if Jessica Alba posted here.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> That'd be quite a coup if Jessica Alba posted here.


She has interesting opinions about the Blazers?

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was the thread title post for the vbookie for last night's game. :lol:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ESPN's video wrap...

STOMP


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

ZackAddy said:


> alext- is your avatar a picture of you?


haha. sorry, you don't know Jessica Alba? oh man.. but I think she's a Laker fan, but who cares.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> haha. sorry, you don't know Jessica Alba? oh man.. but I think she's a Laker fan, but who cares.


I don't know about Lakers but I know she's a Warriors fan cause she's friends with Baron Davis.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I don't know about Lakers but I know she's a Warriors fan cause she's friends with Baron Davis.


You're right about the Warriors. I knew it was some California team and it came out Lakers. My bad.
That just makes her a lot more attractive to me.. knowing she loves the NBA.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

alext42083 said:


>


I guess she's alright for a sideline reporter, but she's no Antonio Harvey.

barfo


----------

